# Using Leigh M2 jig for standard mortise & tenon joints



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have the chance to purchase a used Leigh D4 dovetail jig with the M2 attachment. I have been thinking about buying the Leigh FMT jig. It looks like the M2 can make single tenons in 3/4" stock. Any thoughts on this?,


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm sorry that I do not have an answer for you, but I just wanted to express interest. I have recently purchased a D3 and it came with the MM2 attachment. I got a pdf coy of the manual for it and it looks like it will work, but I wonder if it wouldn't be just as fast to do that type of mortise and tenon by hand.

Wayne


----------

